# It's getting bad - Charcoal Lump Pellet hoarders.



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

Since I started using my mini-wsm's way back when and now that I primarily use my 14.5" WSM I haven't stocked piled charcoal for years. I buy two bags, use them buy two more. Damn WSM's are just too efficient to have to stockpile 100 bags of charcoal.

Down to 1/2 a bag so thought on my next trip out I'd buy some more. Nope, not happening. No briquettes, no lump, no pellets. Nothing, all gone. Good thing I have a propane grill I guess.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm not seeing that here in So Cal yet. Charcoal is very available at virtually any store that is open.

G


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 1, 2020)

Wonder how the propane supply is? 
I just checked mine the other day, still got 4 20 lb bags of bricks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I'm not seeing that here in So Cal yet. Charcoal is very available at virtually any store that is open.
> 
> G



Don't come to Oregon! Its stupid. I've never not seen charcoal on the shelves.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 1, 2020)

That's pretty sad. Why am I not surprised though. This may be an anemic gesture on my part but I have a pretty good sized tub of oak lump charcoal that I see no need for now that I have the Rec Tec. I'll happily put it in a box and send it your way if you want. I also have a pot load of pellets if you need some of those also. Don't know if you use them or were just making a reference to things that are gone. Just send a PM with your address and I'll get whatever you need/want off in the mail.

Robert


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> That's pretty sad. Why am I not surprised though. This may be an anemic gesture on my part but I have a pretty good sized tub of oak lump charcoal that I see no need for now that I have the Rec Tec. I'll happily put it in a box and send it your way if you want. I also have a pot load of pellets if you need some of those also. Don't know if you use them or were just making a reference to things that are gone. Just send a PM with your address and I'll get whatever you need/want off in the mail.
> 
> Robert



Thanks for the offer but I will survive. I'm sure that there will be more at some point. Until then I'll hoard my half bag (that's at least four short cooks on the wsm). and use propane. There's plenty of propane. If I want smoke I'll throw the tube smoker in there. I have plenty of pellets.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2020)

I was just cruzin' Costco on the web...  Looking for freeze dried dog treats...   
Checked out the dog food section...  About 1/2 of their dog foods are sold out and the ones that aren't are 1 bag per customer....   WHAT ?????  ....  
So I had to order a 40# bag so my dog doesn't run out of food...   I have 40#'s here now....  No tellin' how long this hoarding BS is going to last or WHERE it will pop up next...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Wonder how the propane supply is?
> I just checked mine the other day, still got 4 20 lb bags of bricks.



All of our gas stations that sell propane have propane. Gas too. Price of fuel here is the lowest its been in more than 15 years. Unleaded is $2.89/gallon (aberage of stations around town).


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I was just cruzin' Costco on the web...  Looking for freeze dried dog treats...
> Checked out the dog food section...  About 1/2 of their dog foods are sold out and the ones that aren't are 1 bag per customer....   WHAT ?????  ....
> So I had to order a 40# bag so my dog doesn't run out of food...   I have 40#'s here now....  No tellin' how long this hoarding BS is going to last or WHERE it will pop up next...



Yeah its nuts. We are good on dog food for now. Fortunately what we feed our dogs is in stock at multiple locations locally. 

Flour, yeast, tp, dried pasta,beans, chacoal, all cleaning products gone. Stores have said their suppliers have all of this, they just cant get the shipments as all the trucks are back logged.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 1, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I was just cruzin' Costco on the web..



Interesting you should mention this. We were looking online yesterday to see what our Costco's new hours were. Just for shits and grins (no pun intended) Tracy looked to see it toilet paper was available to order. They had a disclaimer "this product is not eligible for return". Really? Would somebody actually use the TP, find out they don't like it, and try to take it back after it's been used? You have to be kidding me.



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Gas too. Price of fuel here is the lowest its been in more than 15 years. Unleaded is $2.89/gallon



Wow. Gas has not been that high here for ages. I just passed a new Quick Trip this morning on the way into town and regular unleaded was $1.47 a gallon. Diesel is less than you are paying for unleaded. It's down about $2 a gallon.

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 1, 2020)

I just picked up 2 bags of Kingsford at Lowes last week and they had quite a bit. So did Home Depot. Pretty soon they should have pallets in the aisles like usual. 2 bags lasts me a while. I only use it in the kettle and to start a wood fire in the offset. My issue is wood. I usually get the sticks at HD but they were out of hickory and had one bag of mesquite, which I like for brisket but that's all. Plenty of "chunks" and chips. Lowes had 1 bag of hickory which is good for about 2 smokes. Hopefully it's just too early in the season for them to stock up. I slice up firewood to get oak, but I have to buy hickory.
I'm afraid I won't be too proud to do a little hoarding myself if I see hickory...
I didn't even look for pellets so I don't know what they had, but pellet smokers seem to be pretty popular now and I foresee a shortage. That's one reason I haven't seriously considered one.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2020)

Give the local liquor store a look see for some charcoal . Most around here sell it . 
Co-op for propane if you have one . Also pet food in a pinch . 
A lot less foot traffic in those places right now .


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 1, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah its nuts. We are good on dog food for now. Fortunately what we feed our dogs is in stock at multiple locations locally.
> 
> Flour, yeast, tp, dried pasta,beans, chacoal, all cleaning products gone. Stores have said their suppliers have all of this, they just cant get the shipments as all the trucks are back logged.


Part of the reason trucks are backlogged is because drivers are being treated like second class citizens now. Rest stops closing the facilities and putting out porta potties. Truck stop restaurants are closed (of course the restrooms are inside). Only the pumps are open. Some of their delivery points won't let them use their restrooms, and of course an 18 wheeler won't fit through a drive through.
Many owner-operators are just staying home. Kind of ironic since they spend most of their time by themselves....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Give the local liquor store a look see for some charcoal . Most around here sell it .
> Co-op for propane if you have one . Also pet food in a pinch .
> A lot less foot traffic in those places right now .



Ours only sell, booze, wine, beer, mixers, various cups and shot glasses.

Which they have been well stocked. During the first week they were low or out of cheap vodka because someone posted a DYI sanitizer online using vodka. Note Vodka isn't high enough proof to kill COVID. Everclear on the other hand will.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 1, 2020)

I found the dog food shortage a couple weeks ago.  ran low, looked on petco for local availability and had to drive to the store across town.  the one close by was out.  then ordered some online and it was delayed a week....  

I have about 80lb of pellets...might look for another bag.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I just picked up 2 bags of Kingsford at Lowes last week and they had quite a bit. So did Home Depot. Pretty soon they should have pallets in the aisles like usual. 2 bags lasts me a while. I only use it in the kettle and to start a wood fire in the offset. My issue is wood. I usually get the sticks at HD but they were out of hickory and had one bag of mesquite, which I like for brisket but that's all. Plenty of "chunks" and chips. Lowes had 1 bag of hickory which is good for about 2 smokes. Hopefully it's just too early in the season for them to stock up. I slice up firewood to get oak, but I have to buy hickory.
> I'm afraid I won't be too proud to do a little hoarding myself if I see hickory...
> I didn't even look for pellets so I don't know what they had, but pellet smokers seem to be pretty popular now and I foresee a shortage. That's one reason I haven't seriously considered one.



Yeah our Lowes and HD are out. As is ACE and the farm supplies that carry it. Sportsmans warehouse probably has a good supply, because they are closed!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 1, 2020)

UGH!  I just ordered a couple more bags of pellets...I cant hoard meat as i have no chest freezer.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Wow. Gas has not been that high here for ages. I just passed a new Quick Trip this morning on the way into town and regular unleaded was $1.47 a gallon. Diesel is less than you are paying for unleaded. It's down about $2 a gallon.
> 
> Robert



Yeah welcome to the PNW. hasn't been below $2.00/gallon here since the early 90's.


----------



## clifish (Apr 1, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Interesting you should mention this. We were looking online yesterday to see what our Costco's new hours were. Just for shits and grins (no pun intended) Tracy looked to see it toilet paper was available to order. They had a disclaimer "this product is not eligible for return". Really? Would somebody actually use the TP, find out they don't like it, and try to take it back after it's been used? You have to be kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Costco is doing the no return on paper products to stop the hoarders from buying it all up then returning it after the epidemic slows down...I agree with this move.  Maybe a few will stop and think that they will be stuck with 10 years worth of TP.


----------



## Murray (Apr 1, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Part of the reason trucks are backlogged is because drivers are being treated like second class citizens now. Rest stops closing the facilities and putting out porta potties. Truck stop restaurants are closed (of course the restrooms are inside). Only the pumps are open. Some of their delivery points won't let them use their restrooms, and of course an 18 wheeler won't fit through a drive through.
> Many owner-operators are just staying home. Kind of ironic since they spend most of their time by themselves....


Have seen a few posts on FB where small town hotels are advertised that they are encouraging truckers to stop in at their establishments for a shower and a hot meal to go. One was advertising $25 for a shower and a meal, email transfer so no contact between driver and hotel staff.  Without truckers we will all be up a creek with no paddle.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 1, 2020)

daveomak said:


> No tellin' how long this hoarding BS is going to last or WHERE it will pop up next...



I don't care what the news media has been saying with "We are all in this together" nonsense.  When push comes to shove, most people are out for themselves.   THAT is why the shelves are empty.

Unfortunately there are fewer conscientious caring people than selfish, greedy, and "me first" types!

Fortunately,  this too will pass soon and hopefully things will get back to normal.

Stay safe everyone,

John


----------



## greatfx1959 (Apr 1, 2020)

and the freaking hoarders dont realize that TP doesnt have an indefinate shelf life.......


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 1, 2020)

sandyut said:


> UGH!  I just ordered a couple more bags of pellets...I cant hoard meat as i have no chest freezer.


Hmm I have a suggestion for what to use your stimulus check on...

G


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 1, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> I don't care what the news media has been saying with "We are all in this together" nonsense.  When push comes to shove, most people are out for themselves.   THAT is why the shelves are empty.
> 
> Unfortunately there are fewer conscientious caring people than selfish, greedy, and "me first" types!
> 
> ...


It's human nature. When it was noticed that TP was sold out everyone needed a lot all of a sudden. 
A few years ago when there was all the talk about "banning" AR15s I almost went out and bought one. I have no use for or desire for or anywhere to shoot an AR15 (I have all the guns I need), but I almost bought one. Human nature.
The Media doesn't help. They just fan the flames and get people worked up.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm doing a lot less smoking and grill'n these days. Thankfully, the Vortex is a heat concentrator that increases the efficiency of my Kettle. I will probably start shifting to smoker start/oven finish to stretch out my supply of charcoal.  

I remember my parents talking about their food situation and rationing during WWII.  We're not there yet, but...


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2020)

I've got options . Weber's ,, charcoal and propane . Some charcoal left , but plenty of oak and hickory fire wood if needed . Couple 20's of spare propane . 
The MES 30  , never lets me down . 
What I REALLY need ,,, 
Is a freaking hair cut .


----------



## FlyFishinX2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Dick's Sporting Goods is closed but is doing curbside pickup if you order online, I did it today and picked up some Lumberjack Pellets. I live in southern PA and from what I could tell most stores still have pellets in stock.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I've got options . Weber's ,, charcoal and propane . Some charcoal left , but plenty of oak and hickory fire wood if needed . Couple 20's of spare propane .
> The MES 30  , never lets me down .
> What I REALLY need ,,,
> Is a freaking hair cut .




LOL---I was thinking about the Haircut thing the other day.
I Don't know what to do.
I'm thinking about getting a DIY clipper & give myself a Buzz Cut.
I never go anywhere, except various Drs, and when I leave the house, I always wear one of my "Vietnam Veteran" Hats.

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Apr 2, 2020)

Bearcarver
 & 

 chopsaw
 funny y'all mention that, I"m trying to talk my wife into one now. I may have to do it myself? You know I had hair down past my shoulders 30 years ago but somehow that's don't work at the age of 58 any more.

Maybe I should order some charcoal and some clippers!

I got 1 bag of Kingsford left..... Time to look for more I guess.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 2, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I was thinking about the Haircut thing the other day.
> I Don't know what to do.





texomakid said:


> Maybe I should order some charcoal and some clippers!


I'm kicking myself , had one from years ago and thru it out . I've worn mine high and tight since I was 19 , so don't take much to be to long . 
I'm with Bear , I wear a hat most times anyway .


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 2, 2020)

Made a run to town yesterday. 
The Walmart had 6 pallets of Kingsford Briquets by the front door.
Nor Cal.
Lucky I stocked on lumps and briqs just before we locked down.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2020)

I never had hair longer than my Jr High "Flat Top" or my ever since that "Part".
And when it gets thick, I can't stand that feeling. I have to get it Thinned by the Barber every time I get a Haircut, which is usually every 2 months, because I'm too cheap to get it cut more often. I gotta watch a YouTube Video & see how it's done---I never tried it.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 2, 2020)

Back when I was in university I couldn't afford to get haircuts for NROTC. I bought myself a cheap hair trimmer with a complete set of comb attachments and cut my own hair. It was good enough to pass inspection! Learning to get a straight trim in the back while holding a mirror in one hand, looking in it standing with my back to another mirror to see the back of my head, then moving the trimmer opposite to what you were seeing was a friggin' challenge, but I got it with practice by concentrating on my hand movement instead of what I was seeing..

I started cutting my own hair again when I got laid off and started my novel.  I have a couple of electric beard/hair trimmers. I use a Remington vacuum trimmer ($40) with a 25mm comb attachment for the sides, back, and what little I have on top. Then I use a Hatteker beard trimmer ($45) to clean up the edges. You can pick up both on Amazon. The vacuum opening makes a clean edge trim difficult with the Remington alone.

A year or so ago I could no longer do the edge trimming in the back due to arthritis. Talked my wife thru a complete haircut and now the haircut I get is as good as what I used to pay $30 for when I was working.

The first time you do it is scary as hell because you don't want to end up looking like a kid cutting their own hair with scissors when their parents were busy. But trust me, it's pretty easy.

Ray


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 2, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> The first time you do it is scary as hell because you don't want to end up looking like a kid cutting their own hair with scissorswhen their parents were busy. But trust me, it's pretty easy



Well, I'm about to find out. I figure hair cutting tools will be the next item people start hoarding so I ordered mine from Amazon. My hair should be easy enough to cut so I'm not overly concerned about it. The same sweet little Asian lady has been cutting my hair and Tracy's for almost 15 years now. Last time I went in I mentioned that I should be getting half-price hair cuts. When she asked why I told her because I only have half as much hair as I did when she started cutting it. She didn't buy it unfortunately.

I keep telling Tracy that it's not a bald spot. It's a solar panel for a sex machine. She didn't buy it either. 

Not doing too well with the ladies,
Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I've got options . Weber's ,, charcoal and propane . Some charcoal left , but plenty of oak and hickory fire wood if needed . Couple 20's of spare propane .
> The MES 30  , never lets me down .
> What I REALLY need ,,,
> Is a freaking hair cut .


LOL! Yep in another month or so  I'm going to have the Benjamin Franklin look...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2020)

We had an On-Post Barber in Dong Tam---My Base Camp in Vietnam.
However when you got a haircut there, you went to the shop with the striped pole out front, in pairs.
We'd take turns, One guy would get a Haircut & the other guy would hold his M16 on his lap, in case the Vietnamese Barber slipped up with the Razor. Looking back, it was amazing that more guys didn't get cut, because the Barbers were nervous wrecks, and shook like crazy the whole Time!!!

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 2, 2020)

I cannot guess the mind set of the masses.
People suddenly forced to stay at home and mostly fend (cook) for themselves has created some interesting runs on products. 





dirtsailor2003 said:


> ...
> Down to 1/2 a bag so thought on my next trip out I'd buy some more. Nope, not happening. No briquettes, no lump, no pellets. Nothing, all gone. Good thing I have a propane grill I guess.


Check your (expletive deleted) government. Unclean smoke producers may now be banned?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2020)

I tried cutting my own hair once years ago.  Never again!!!!
Now-a-days its not a problem.  I just get my hair cut at the beginning of winter and then again at the beginning of spring.  And God knows, these days thinning it is absolutely NOT required.  LOL
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 3, 2020)

clifish said:


> Yes Costco is doing the no return on paper products to stop the hoarders from buying it all up then returning it after the epidemic slows down...I agree with this move.  Maybe a few will stop and think that they will be stuck with 10 years worth of TP.


GFS is doing the same. No returns on anything..


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 3, 2020)

Back in the way back days my Wife use to cut my hair with a Flowbee...

might get back to that style.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Well, I'm about to find out. I figure hair cutting tools will be the next item people start hoarding so I ordered mine from Amazon. My hair should be easy enough to cut so I'm not overly concerned about it. The same sweet little Asian lady has been cutting my hair and Tracy's for almost 15 years now. Last time I went in I mentioned that I should be getting half-price hair cuts. When she asked why I told her because I only have half as much hair as I did when she started cutting it. She didn't buy it unfortunately.
> 
> I keep telling Tracy that it's not a bald spot. It's a solar panel for a sex machine. She didn't buy it either.
> 
> ...




You're right Robert!!
I just found a trimmer I liked, Read all about it, read some reviews, and went to order it---->>Out of Stock.
So I had to find another one. This one says "In Stock April 20th".
Ordered that one. Delivery Date  April 25, 2020.
Don't need a haircut that bad just yet.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2020)

I purchased this Wahl clipper about 3 years ago, after using a cheap Wahl for 25 years....   It's awesome....   doesn't pull out hair...  clips close...    A much better clipper than their run-of-the-mill clipper they sell....   Back then, it was ...  WOW !!  back then it was $78....  

*Wahl Hair Clipper *

.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I purchased this Wahl clipper about 3 years ago, after using a cheap Wahl for 25 years....   It's awesome....   doesn't pull out hair...  clips close...    A much better clipper than their run-of-the-mill clipper they sell....   Back then, it was ...  WOW !!  back then it was $78....
> 
> *Wahl Hair Clipper *
> 
> .....




I saw that one on YouTube yesterday, among others.
However I wanted a cordless, so I ordered one with Lithium Ion.
I might be taking a chance @ $55, but I won't be using it much.
Something like this should never get this bad again in the USA!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 3, 2020)

Well , I found the one I thought I threw out . Did a quick hack job on the sides , feel like a new man .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Well , I found the one I thought I threw out . Did a quick hack job on the sides , feel like a new man .




This Haircut talk reminds me of Bear Jr's Newfoundland he had before he got his current Lab:
Newfy "Othello" had a beautiful thick all black coat, with a White Diamond on his Chest.
Well every late Spring they would take him to a Groomer, and get him a real short Haircut, because of the Heat & the Tics in the area.
Then for about a week, every time somebody knocked on their front door to visit them, Othello would run & hide behind the Sofa. He was so embarrassed, he felt like he was Naked.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 3, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> What I REALLY need ,,,
> Is a freaking hair cut .


Sorry, had to do it. . .


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 3, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Sorry, had to do it. . .



Oh God, that's just too funny!! I was thinking earlier while reading this thread that if this goes on much longer there are gonna be a bunch of kids going back to school next year with really odd hair cuts. This just proves it.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 3, 2020)

or this

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 3, 2020)

OMG ,,, Laughed so hard I choked .


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 3, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> or this
> 
> Chris



Chris...how did you find my high school yearbook picture? 

That hair won me prom king!!
Robert


----------



## forktender (Apr 3, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> That's pretty sad. Why am I not surprised though. This may be an anemic gesture on my part but I have a pretty good sized tub of oak lump charcoal that I see no need for now that I have the Rec Tec. I'll happily put it in a box and send it your way if you want. I also have a pot load of pellets if you need some of those also. Don't know if you use them or were just making a reference to things that are gone. Just send a PM with your address and I'll get whatever you need/want off in the mail.
> 
> Robert


Robert, your generosity never ceases to amaze me...... You have a big heart brother!!!

If I'm ever down your way I've  got a bottle of Booker's that I'd like to sit down and drink with you.
What a great gesture.

Stay safe my friend.
Dan


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 4, 2020)

https://www.flowbee.com/
I was lucky enough to decide to get mine cut. two days later they all closed. My partner at work swears by his FlowBee.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 4, 2020)

forktender said:


> Robert, your generosity never ceases to amaze me...... You have a big heart brother!!!



Thank you Dan. When I was growing up we lived pretty much out in the middle of nowhere. It was an hour drive give or take to the nearest thing resembling a grocery store. There weren't a lot of us that lived in the area but we all took care of each other. It's been a way of life for me since before even starting elementary school. With the advent of the Internet, numerous social media outlets (none of which do I use) and much more efficient methods of shipping, the world has become a much smaller place. There is not a person in SMF that I'd consider a stranger or outside of my "family circle". If you need it and I have it, it's yours. That's just what I was raised to believe in.



forktender said:


> If I'm ever down your way I've got a bottle of Booker's that I'd like to sit down and drink with you.
> What a great gesture.



Now that would be awesome!! That would give us one bottle each to drink and one in reserve if another guest were to show up. I have two bottles in the liquor cabinet   

Come on down!! 
Robert


----------



## sprky (Apr 5, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> "this product is not eligible for return". Really? Would somebody actually use the TP, find out they don't like it, and try to take it back after it's been used? You have to be kidding me.
> Robert



They did this to stop the hoarders from returning it when they needed $.  I'm NOT joking here I seen people buying CASES of TP at Walmart, and multiple jumbo packs at sams. When this is all over some people will not need to buy TP for several years.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 6, 2020)

Back to the original post about lump.
I seemed to have been blessed. One of my best friends owns a mobile storage outfit. He rents trailers around Iowa. He had a trailer that some nitwit running a forklift decided to embrace. There were a few pallets that wound up sold to someone that was grateful that had a bag here and a bag there stabbed. I on the other hand loaded 7 large garage style tubs with 6 to 7, 5 pound broken bags each that were still mostly together but still loose packaging. Lump mesquite approximately a little over 210 pounds. This was last early summer. It's the shitz when I gotta purchase big totes with lids that I might never use again for FREE LUMP CHARCOAL, isn't it?


----------



## kilroy (Apr 6, 2020)

Man, I got a good deal on 15 bags of FOGO lump last Summer...........thought I went overboard but am glad I did that now..........now I just have to find some good meat. Anybody want to trade toilet paper for rib eyes? Just kidding. :-)  It has been a crazy 3 to 4 weeks for buying most anything needed. Be glad when this thing is all over.


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 6, 2020)

sprky said:


> They did this to stop the hoarders from returning it when they needed $.  I'm NOT joking here I seen people buying CASES of TP at Walmart, and multiple jumbo packs at sams. When this is all over some people will not need to buy TP for several years.



This is a Supply problem. It stems from the fact that there are two toilet paper supply lines.
Commercial and Residential.
These are two types of paper and not made at the same mills. Most paper companies are either/or with their own supply lines and contracts.
All of a short sudden all people were taking care of business at home instead of at their workplace. The shift in location of 'business' is what caused the shortage.
There will be a reverse problem when work starts up again.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 6, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> All of a short sudden all people were taking care of business at home instead of at their workplace. The shift in location of 'business' is what caused the shortage.


This makes total sense to me.



Will Squared said:


> There will be a reverse problem when work starts up again.


I'm not necessarily sure of this one. There may be a bit of a surge but not like this has been in the residential market. Sure some of the commercial market will be lessened buy a few that have pilfered to supply the home but not to the degree that they have done at the retail market, jmho


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 6, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> I'm not necessarily sure of this one. There may be a bit of a surge but not like this has been in the residential market. Sure some of the commercial market will be lessened buy a few that have pilfered to supply the home but not to the degree that they have done at the retail market, jmho



I tend to agree here.  Although what Will said makes sense, there is a surplus of commercial grade product sitting on shelves in warehouses which should meet the demand once things start getting back to normal. It's the inventory that was available when things shut down and there has been no need for it obviously so its just sitting there.

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 6, 2020)

The commercial grade is being sold at the store my son works for , by the tractor trailer load . Even the stuff that fits a commercial holder . 
They have gone thru 3 50 foot trailers so far .


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 6, 2020)

One of our local restaurants made an offer on their Face Book page...
They would get a truckload of TP to the parking lot and it would sell until gone.
This was commercial grade.

We are set so did not take up the offer.
We are in a small town of around 45,000 (surrounding area).


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 6, 2020)

1973 revisited?
Local Sams had good stock of TP and PT on Saturday.
Sign said 1 item limit.
Amazing the number of people tried to ignore the rule.
The checkouts only allowed 1 item so the hoarders got caught and stopped.

Wife has cut my hair since we got married. I am not offering to cut her hair.

Big panic yesterday.  I had to recover 3 bags of charcoal.  Got a dump of snow on Thursday.   it started melting Saturday and more on Sunday.  Residue in the snowblower melted down and it puddled on the charcoal.  Luckily, I had 2 empty bags to repackage the 2 worst.
Traveled to a distant Walmart today to get supposed 1/4" elastic for my wife. She's making custom face masks for co-workers at the hospital.
No elastic, but got a twin pack of Royal Oak for $8.88


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 6, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> That's pretty sad. Why am I not surprised though. This may be an anemic gesture on my part but I have a pretty good sized tub of oak lump charcoal that I see no need for now that I have the Rec Tec. I'll happily put it in a box and send it your way if you want. I also have a pot load of pellets if you need some of those also. Don't know if you use them or were just making a reference to things that are gone. Just send a PM with your address and I'll get whatever you need/want off in the mail.
> 
> Robert


Very nice gesture. What a great group. Keep everyone rolling smoke.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 6, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> That's pretty sad. Why am I not surprised though. This may be an anemic gesture on my part but I have a pretty good sized tub of oak lump charcoal that I see no need for now that I have the Rec Tec. I'll happily put it in a box and send it your way if you want. I also have a pot load of pellets if you need some of those also. Don't know if you use them or were just making a reference to things that are gone. Just send a PM with your address and I'll get whatever you need/want off in the mail.
> 
> Robert


And now we get back to the original thoughts of charcoal. Sorry I think I aided in derailing it. My apologizes to the OP.


----------

